# 1781 Thomas Wells Verge FusÃ©e



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

I bought this on E. bay for Â£245 Â£200.

Made by Thomas Wells & co. of Shipston-upon-Stower (Stour) in 1781.



















It has no devices of any special interest, except the Movement as a whole which keeps time to better than 1 min./hour on average, although it tends to accelerate as it runs down.

It runs happily for 29 hours 50' with one Beat very loud and the other very quiet, until the last 15 minutes when both Beats assume a middling loudness. The Balance covers bewteen 90Â° and 120Â°. Very occasionally I thought I heared it Bank (180Â°), but I have never observed this.

It runs the full length of the Chain; from Stop-Work to very nearly perpendicular. I am vaguely thinking of lessening off the Set-up.










There are three Papers; the one photographed which includes an Equation-of-Time table; a plain one below it bearing a now-illegible stamp, the name Mr. Shephard and the date 8.12.9; and another printed one below that of Isaac Warner, Clock and Watch Maker.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

quite a find


----------

